# S&W range bags still available w/ the purchase of a gun



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.shootingusa.com/LATEST_UPDATES/GUN_A_MONTH/GAM_Offer/gam_offer.html


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I appreciate the heads up but... what's this got to do with Springfield?

This may justify me getting a _new_ Smith & Wesson before the year's end.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oops, I stuck it in the wrong forum 

I'll move it


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

It's a great range bag. Got one with my 686 a short while ago and have another on the way as they extended the offer and I just bought a 22A-1.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got 1 huge bag the 1st one I sent in. #'s 2 and #3 were smaller. Either they were out and gave me the bigger bag the 1st time, or they decided to go to smaller bags to save money later on. I don't know...


----------

